# Two Internet gateways.



## balanga (Dec 5, 2022)

I have a laptop connected to one router via a LAN cable and to another vi WiFi.

If I wish to download files, is there any way to specify the gateway?


----------



## wolffnx (Dec 5, 2022)

I dont know if going to work with 2 interfaces at the same time but with


```
route add default <ip>
```

or to make it permanent put in /etc/rc.conf


```
defaultrouter="ip"
```


----------



## covacat (Dec 5, 2022)

you can route change default ip1|ip2
if you have 2 providers make sure you have a public name server in resolv.conf like 8.8.8.8 or 1.1.1.1 
dns of provider1 may not work if queries come from an ip of  provider2


----------

